# Which Marriott Timeshare is closest to Disneyland in California?



## WelcomeHome (Jan 19, 2009)

And how far away from the closest Marriott timeshares is Disneyland by car?

Thanks in advance for any info or suggestions!

Best wishes,
Dave


----------



## Beverley (Jan 19, 2009)

I believe that would be Newport Coast.  You did mean Disney in California? Have a good time.  If you consider a non Marriott you might try the Worldmark resort in Anaheim.

Beverley


----------



## Latravel (Jan 19, 2009)

If you mean Disneyland in California, it is Newport Coast.  I would estimate a 30min or less drive, which in Southern California, is considered close.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 19, 2009)

Latravel said:


> If you mean Disneyland in California, it is Newport Coast.  I would estimate a 30min or less drive, which in Southern California, is considered close.


Although 30 minutes is a close estimate, most of the time using the car pool lanes, you can do it in less. 

The Marriott TS in Palm Spring are close enough where you could drive it for the day,(1.5 - 2.0 hours) but I wouldn't make that drive more than once.


----------



## Latravel (Jan 19, 2009)

I really wouldn't recommend the resorts in Palm Springs as a place to stay if you want to go to Disneyland.  It's just too far!  Palm Springs is more like a weekend trip for us over here.  I personally would not make that trip.


----------



## applegirl (Jan 20, 2009)

When we stayed at Newport Coast this past Sept. we went to Disneyland with the kids one day, as we have annual passes.  The drive was under 30 minutes both ways.  Really nice.  The other timeshare properties closer to Disneyland won't be nearly as nice as Newport Coast of course.

The Palm Desert properties would be about 1.5 hours from Disneyland and you could easily do it for a day trip.  We live 1.5 hours from Disneyland and have annual passes.  Many people from our area have annual passes and everyone has to drive about 1.5 hours.  Here in California we are used to driving everywhere.

Janna


----------



## chalucky (Jan 20, 2009)

Carpool lanes      Newport Coast to Disney Parking structure in 20'. We go early in AM when there is little traffic.


----------



## slomac (Jan 21, 2009)

The Fairfeild inn right accross the street from Disneyland is great!  I know it is not a timeshare but you can walk to Disneyland.  Great if you have small kids because you can go back mid day for naps. You may consider it for one night using points.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 21, 2009)

Residence Inn is another block farther and is great also especially with the new shopping/dining/theather area between it and Disney.  You can also take the shuttle.



slomac said:


> The Fairfeild inn right accross the street from Disneyland is great!  I know it is not a timeshare but you can walk to Disneyland.  Great if you have small kids because you can go back mid day for naps. You may consider it for one night using points.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 21, 2009)

Hopefully you are not planning the trip in July or August as exchanging into a Newport Coast unit/week there is nearly impossible and I own there!


----------



## winger (Jan 21, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Hopefully you are not planning the trip in July or August as exchanging into a Newport Coast unit/week there is nearly impossible and I own there!


Our neighbors and I both exchanged into Newport the week prior to Jul4th week 2008. For 2009, we exchanged into the week ending on Jul4th. Not as hard as you think!


----------



## winger (Jan 21, 2009)

chalucky said:


> Carpool lanes      Newport Coast to Disney Parking structure in 20'. We go early in AM when there is little traffic.


I've been to Newport three weeks in past few years and the drive to DLand does seem like 20 mins in the morning. VERY short time-wise.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 21, 2009)

winger -- Makes me sick     I own there and had to do special 'things' after six weeks of getting up at 6AM and both hubby and I getting on phone and computer to try to get an August week.   How much in advance did you request and what were you exchanging?


----------



## winger (Jan 21, 2009)

manor club, summer weeks right next to but not 4th of jul. week. normally we book our manor week 12 /13 month out and dep to ii right away. for the 2008 and 2009 newport weeks, we plaved our ii request about 10 months out but Newport was NOT on original request. as a matter of fact, prob added Newport to the request about 8 months from travel. Our friends used a summer Timber Lodge (2bd) for the 2008 stay, made the II request & couple of days after we got confirmed (and we got the bright idea to call them). a week or so later they got confirmed too! best of all, we got rooms about 2 doors from each other upon request! our two families' kids had a blast : )


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 22, 2009)

winger: Thanks for the info.  A Marriott guy giving a class for us while we were there said alot of owners get the best weeks, book them and then request a difficult Marriott/ II trade with the 'very bright red week'  -- you just confirmed that statement.  The longer I am in timesharing (23 yrs now) the less I like it


----------



## winger (Jan 22, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> winger: Thanks for the info.  A Marriott guy giving a class for us while we were there said alot of owners get the best weeks, book them and then request a difficult Marriott/ II trade with the 'very bright red week'  -- you just confirmed that statement.  The longer I am in timesharing (23 yrs now) the less I like it



both times, we had maui ocean club as only/first request then added newport as time pased. both times, newport 'hit' and not maui. a month or so ago, we finally got confirmed a 2bd apr 19-26 (2009) week at maui ocean club, but too close to travel date-in my opinion since we depend on ff seats to get four of us there (to the islands). thank god we took somewhat of a gamble and booked our ff seats and alternative accomodations 10-11 months from date of arrival just in case the maui ocean club did not come thru. IF we did not have the very nice alternative accomodations available, we would've cancelled/changed our MOC request a long time ago. yes, timesharing can be frustrating and not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 22, 2009)

CathyB,
I hate to tell you, but I got NCV July 4th week last summer with my MSE July 4th week.  I put in the request in late August and it matched in three weeks.

I had a great time.  One of the nicest parts of the country I've ever visited.


----------



## winger (Jan 22, 2009)

come to think of it, for our 1st (2008) ncv request, confirmation came within 3 days of requesting. this year's 2009 confirmation came maybe a month or so after adding ncv to my existing request.

cathy, don't feel bad. I read somewhere (TUG?) that once NCV completes its buildout, maybe it would be harder to exchange into?  Also, as an owner, remember, you have first choice of dates...we exchangers only get the 'crumbs'.  on top of that, I assume owners get the better views!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Don't forget to including parking time for your destination.  It usually takes us about 25 minutes to get from room to the disneyland parking structure.  It is faster if you take the toll road from the resort instead of going back through the mall area to get on the freeway.  So, it depends on which way you go.  We have a Fastpass (is that what it is called---I might be confusing Disney with the toll pass card) so, we always go the toll road way.  Then, once you get to Disneyland depending on where you park it can take another 15 to 20 minutes to get to the gate entrance.  The tram drops you off at Downtown Disney.  Then, you need to walk to the security line.  I've heard of people parking elsewhere to get into the park faster.  Anyways.. we always leave about 1 hour prior to the time we want to arrive.  However, we are rope drop people so, we like to be first in line.


----------

